# Handreared Zebra Finches



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

From one day old to 20 days old. These were rejected by the parents so were handreared by me. From 2 hourly feeds every 24 hours to currently 4 hourly without night feeds. Only one of the five didnt survive.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

:flrt:well done that's quite an achievement and how cute


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

very nice  suppose they're really tame now then ?


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

*wow*

awesome job well done..... love finches


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely amazing....very well done:2thumb:


----------

